# First 55 Gallon Tank!



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

OK guys so with some of my christmas money I've decided to upgrade my 20 gallon tank to a 55 gallon. Everything in my 20 gallon other than fish are going to a friend of mine so I'm starting the tank from scratch. I'm going to be doing a fishless cycle and then putting my fish from my 20 gallon along with some new fish into the new tank.

I'm probably going to buy the tank from WalMart or PetsMart, but I wanted opinions on which filter/heater combination I should get. I am looking into ordering both of them online if I can find better prices and better selection than Petsmart and the LFS which is Petland . 

All your suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I've always been happy with the service from Pet Solutions

http://www.petsolutions.com/


----------



## ruhorserider (Jun 10, 2005)

I've got Penguin bio wheel 350 and one vertical heater. It seems to be enough to keep water about 75 at all times. The lighting is the big problem in my 55 gal -I've got the type with smaller florescent tubes,(totall 40 watts) and there is just not enough light for the live plants. I wish I have gotten the two 40 watt tube type. Now I will probably need to upgrade if I want to keep live plants. so think about lighting long and hard-it is not cheap to get nicer lights, but it pays off if you want to keep real plants. Wich is a lot more fun, I think.


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

I will probably not be putting in live plants so I will just be using the standard single flo light that comes with the 55 gallon hood. What heater do you have?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've got a Bio-Wheel 100 & a Hydor Theo heater 100w on my 20g. I have a Tetra Whisper & Red Sea thermometer. The Bio-wheel is a great filter as well as the Whisper though the Whisper is noticeably way quieter. As far as heaters go I did have a Marineland Neptune on the 10g & I was kinda disappointed had to keep it way higher than what the water temp was. The Hydor thermometer I don't like at all I have it set wayyy lower than what the tank stays at and it fluctuates. Honestly I believe the Red Sea one is the best. I've also had the Fluval 404 on a 75g. What type of fish are you planning to have in their if cichlids I would recommend a Fluval 304 on a 55g. I've ordered from Bigalsonline.com & drsfostersmith.com satisifed with both.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

In my 55 I have the heater that came with it and love it! Very easy to see the temp you set it at and works well. I just bought an emperor 400 tonight so we will see how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

hehe whats the brand of heater that came with the tank talon?


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmmmm...I couldn't see a name on it. I found one on google that is similar. It has a red dial on teh top to adjust it and on the face of the heater it shows you what temp. you are setting it at:

http://coxon.cesclass.info/heater.jpg


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have the 55g from Walmart. The filter is a AquaTech and the heater is a All Glass Aquarium one, which the tank is from them too. I had trouble with the heater and wrote them an email and they sent me a free heater no questions asked. I love the filter it has a bio-fiber feature and runs very well. I have no complaints on those tanks at all


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Aquaclear 110 would take care of your new tank very nicely. I am also a huge fan of Ebo-Jager heaters. I would go with two 150 watt or 200 watt heaters.

Also, compare prices between 55 and 75 gallon tanks in your area. You may be able to get the 75 for not too much more and IMO you will be much happier if you do.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

On my 55 I have a 300watt Marineland Visi-Therm Deluxe heater. The delux version you can dial in the exact temp you want instead of turning the dial and waiting and doing it again. For a filter I had a penguin bio-wheel for maybe 3 months then took it back and got an Aquaclear70. It is a little more work since you dont just take out a filter cartridge and pop in a new one but it is definetly worth the extra few minutes.


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks for the advice guys, any idea where the cheapest place online is to buy filters/heaters other than ebay?


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

TomCool said:


> thanks for the advice guys, any idea where the cheapest place online is to buy filters/heaters other than ebay?


I have always been a fan of www.bigalsonline.com  and http://www.drsfostersmith.com


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

TomCool said:


> thanks for the advice guys, any idea where the cheapest place online is to buy filters/heaters other than ebay?


believe it or not petsmart is great and the prices are very competitive

http://www.petsmart.com/ps/main.jsp

*one huge tip:* their online prices are usually much cheaper than their in-store prices but if u find what you are looking for online, print out the page with the price and bring it with you to the store (even if it's a sale item) they WILL honor the cheaper price 
- and saves on shipping as well


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

lochness said:


> believe it or not petsmart is great and the prices are very competitive
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/ps/main.jsp
> 
> ...


petsmart will also price match against direct competitors (petco, petland, etc.)


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

ah thanks guys


----------

